# Nitrite Problem.....



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

so, I took out the carbon last week and put in double biomax into my ac110.

now...the nitrites are worse than ever. in the purple!

wtf do I do?

just wait?

I did a 30% water change yesterday as I do weekly.

please help

Im regretting throwing out the carbon.

I DID also change the catridge in my powerfiler too. just to let you know...


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

How is your tetra filter setup? (Media)

Do you vac sub during wcs?

You should've left the tetra alone, you took out a lot of bb so you might be going into a mini cycle. The biomax isn't established.

I would check it again tomorrow and do smaller (10-15%) wcs until the bb can build up again.

Do you have sand or gravel


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

MPG said:


> How is your tetra filter setup? (Media)
> 
> Do you vac sub during wcs?
> 
> ...


thanks dude,

thats what I was thinking.

but what do you mean by VAC SUB?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

amazonjungle said:


> How is your tetra filter setup? (Media)
> 
> Do you vac sub during wcs?
> 
> ...


thanks dude,

thats what I was thinking.

but what do you mean by VAC SUB?
[/quote]

Do you use a gravel vac?

and do you just use carbon in the tetra?


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought you meant vaccum the substrate?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

TRIG said:


> I thought you meant vaccum the substrate?


Yeah thats what I meant.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry if I'm off here, just thought I'd throw my .02$ in.

If your nitrites spiked when you took out your bag of carbon, it seems to me that it was harboring your only source(or main source) of beneficial bacteria.

If that's the case, I would get some permanent filter media to house bacteria, like ceramic rings or bio balls. Anything that works in the filter that you got.

Some have said they use those plastic pot scrubbers they sell in supermarkets, and say they work well.
Remember, if that is your problem, don't EVER rinse out that media in tap water, use a bucket of tank water to rinse them out when they get clogged.

EDIT: If you already put media in your filter, it will take time to establish, so your tank will do another cycle.

Fish will be in danger during this process. Unfortunately.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

MPG said:


> Sorry if I'm off here, just thought I'd throw my .02$ in.
> 
> If your nitrites spiked when you took out your bag of carbon, it seems to me that it was harboring your only source(or main source) of beneficial bacteria.
> 
> ...


I rinsed the biomax in tank water.

but where could I get bio balls? big als? I want to try that.


----------



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

What kind of substrate do you have? And how much? Also, is your filter filtering 5-6x your tank size an hour?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

curly_fry said:


> What kind of substrate do you have? And how much? Also, is your filter filtering 5-6x your tank size an hour?


I have fine gravel. but chunks of food cannot go below it. and I have about 4x I'd say.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I did another water change today..

my nitrites are still pretty high. not DARK purple, but a light purple on the api test kits.

im gonna see if I can get bioballs monday


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ya, you can get bio balls just about at any aquarium shop, and online

EDIT
If you have an over the side filter, maybe look into ceramic rings, they sink


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What are these plastic pot scrubbers I hear everyone talking about? Surly not sos pad's or sponges?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I went to big als and they gave me something else. they said bioballs wouldnt do much more than the biomax I have already. and since I have double what I should have its good.

sorry for making another thread. I was just worried.

s'all good. I have a question on my other thread. can we void this one?


----------

